# Pump issues



## bageldriver (May 7, 2011)

I started up my swamp(evaporative) cooler today and found that the pump doesn't work when the switch is set to 'HIGH COOL' but works fine when on 'PUMP ONLY' and 'LOW COOL'. I have replaced the switch with a new one but to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## bageldriver (May 20, 2011)

After having an electrician fix my swamp cooler, I found out that the pump neutral had been wired to the motor power on the high side. No complete circuit. A thorough check of the wiring would have revealed the problem.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 20, 2011)

I love happy endings...and welcome to House repair talk!


----------

